# Cost of living in Reading, UK



## expat4food (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi to all,
I would like to understand if 40.000 GBP as salary (before taxes) is a good salary which permit to save some money living in Reading. What is the average of expense for a persone in this Town ? Thank you to all


----------



## KissedAFrog (May 9, 2011)

That's not a bad salary if you're going to be living alone in a flat for example. Your take-home pay would be ~£2,400 PCM, and you can expect a flat to cost anywhere from £500-£1000 PCM.

KAF


----------



## georgina deary (Aug 15, 2011)

expat4food said:


> Hi to all,
> I would like to understand if 40.000 GBP as salary (before taxes) is a good salary which permit to save some money living in Reading. What is the average of expense for a persone in this Town ? Thank you to all


£40,000 a year is considered a good wage. rightmove or primelocation are good sites for looking at properties and general local info
hope this is of some help


----------

